# Help with snowblower decision



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm down to 2 choices for my new snowblower:

1. toro 221Q single stage with electric start for $899 Canadian
2. Ariens 924 deluxe platinum (250 cc Briggs engine, auto traction control) $1499 (Special Price until Monday)

I have 2000 sq feet to clean. We mostly get 4-5 storms/year, averaging 6" or 15 cm per snowfall but we can at times get about 1 foot of snow.

The Ariens is really sweet. Heated handles, headlights, and the auto traction control makes turning so easy.

The toro is very nice too. Not sure how it will handle wet snow and the stuff the plow leaves.

Any advice/input?

Thanks


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



joed;798374 said:


> I'm down to 2 choices for my new snowblower:
> 
> 1. toro 221Q single stage with electric start for $899 Canadian
> 2. Ariens 924 deluxe platinum (250 cc Briggs engine, auto traction control) $1499 (Special Price until Monday)
> ...


the heated handle and traction control would sell me too, but I am a toro fan myself even though I am on my third and forth snow pups. They are both good products in general, I would look at consumer reports to get the best information as they have all the variables covered- FYI the ariens model may not be in it this years issue.

leon


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You must live in a different Toronto then I know, LOL
We are lucky to get over 6" twice a year and a foot is almost unheard of. Any more then that and Mel is calling the Army.

Home Depot has the Toro 2450 right now for $549. I bought one on my way home tonight.

I would buy the Ariens if I were you. When you want to move what the street plow leaves behind it will be a little tuff on the Toro. Not to mention if it is hard and icy it might chew up the belt.

I paid 1500 for my Toro 826 and it has been great.


----------



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback. I bought the 924 Ariens Deluxe Platinum. I'll get it sometime in late September or early October. Looking forward to it.



> You must live in a different Toronto then I know, LOL
> We are lucky to get over 6" twice a year and a foot is almost unheard of. Any more then that and Mel is calling the Army.
> 
> Home Depot has the Toro 2450 right now for $549. I bought one on my way home tonight.
> ...


CET,

How do you like that Toro 826? I was looking at buying this model but my dealer steered me away from this unit. He says its too difficult to turn because the wheels have to be locked in order for the tranny to work.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We have 1 wheel locked and 1 unlocked. We have put a ton of hours on it and no problems.


----------



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

> We have 1 wheel locked and 1 unlocked. We have put a ton of hours on it and no problems.


Thanks for the info CET.

Do you find the 826 hard to turn with both wheels locked?


----------

